# UTES-versus-UCLA



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I believe the Utes will win this game and since UCLA is ranked at #12 then do you think the UTES have a chance making it in the top 25? This should be a good game. The Ute's offense is a lot better this time around and last time the Utes lost by a touchdown. I don't believe UCLA has really been tested so far this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UCLA has been absolutely B-slapped the last three trips to the state of Utah with an accumulative score of about 130-12 or so, but I will guess that the streak ends this week. However, if the weather turns to snow, which those guys acted like they had never seen before on the last trip, the utes may have a shot at it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

scary game. UCLA will be a test for sure and the Utes are going to have to play their best ball of the season to win it. I won't sell the game that Bruins won in Nebraska short. That is a tough test for anybody. The Bruins have a great coaching staff and good team speed. The Utes will have to be able to run the ball in this one and will have to do a good job with the pass rush to put pressure on Hundley and keep him out of sync.

I personally think this game will be a shoot out and will be decided on turnovers.

Utes 34 UCLA 31 or vice versa. Tough call.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I had the bruins winning this until I saw the weather report. :smile: Rain and a chance of snow. I think it will be close and the Utes have a decent shot. Tough to predict a win though. UCLA is good.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm going with the Utes. They get up for games like this and they are ready to bust it open. 35-24


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Utes are going to get smoked. Won't be close.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well Gary so far at half time it's 21 to 17 so in order for your predication to come true then the Utes won't be playing the second half. The Utes aren't getting smoked hahah


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Amazing with 6 turn overs and they still had a chance


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One thing that continues to disgust me as a Ute fan quite honestly is the overall lack of effort by the fans to cheer on the team. We have had season tickets for several years and quite honestly I do not think that they fans are anywhere near as vocal or enthusiastic at Rice Eccles as they are at many other stadiums.

I have been to many other games such as Tennessee/Alabama. Illinois/Purdue. Florida/Miami as well as Ute road games. We have a lot of people that would rather sit and be entertained rather be part of the entertainment and cheer on the team through thick and thin during the game. Hard to believe it is the same fan base that supports the Utah Jazz. The fan base really needs to kick it up a few notches during the games to get to the level of other universities in major conferences. The people walking out of the game with over five minutes to go was a sad sight IMO.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mule- are you speaking in general terms or was the cold a factor? It was sure loud last years rivalry game creating many false starts.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

general terms. Overall there are moments and times that the crowd gets riled up but nothing compared to a place like College Station or Notre Dame when people have to sit down for break just to catch their breath. We should have a much better home field advantage than we do IMO.


----------

